
Show HN: PSPTool – Parse and Trace Firmware of AMD's Platform Security Processor - cwerling
https://github.com/cwerling/psptool
======
cwerling
The author here. Although some previous work on this controversial subsystem
that is comparable to Intel ME was done [1, 2], this tool aims to lower the
entry barrier for looking into the code running on the PSP (and other AMD
subsystems, too). The PSP is running completely proprietary, undocumented code
provided by AMD. It has full access to the x86 memory and is therefore a
valuable target for attacks.

[1]
[https://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2018/Jan/12](https://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2018/Jan/12)

[2] [https://msrnd-cdn-
stor.azureedge.net/bluehat/bluehatil/2019/...](https://msrnd-cdn-
stor.azureedge.net/bluehat/bluehatil/2019/assets/doc/The%20AMDFlaws%20Story%20Technical%20Deep%20Dive.pdf)

